# Petronius and Marlin 5/26



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

My nephew just graduated from the Univ. of Washington with a degree in Acqautic and Fisheries Science and wanted to experience some blue water Florida fishing so Tuesday we loaded up and headed to the rigs. He was telling me how hard those steelhead fight so I thought we better go for tuna to get the real offshore experience. We had a little trouble at the start. Got up at 1AM and headed out for ice, but the ice machine just took our money. Went to an alternate machine and it was out of order I'm not an expert, but in my opinion, so was the first one). Plan C, head to the circle K and buy the most expensive 300 lbs of Ice I have ever purchased. Oh well, wasn't going to let that stop us.

No moon and little starlight made the run through the bay a little slower than normal but we were on the water and on our way. When we got to Petronius we were disappointed to find the water was pea green. Trolled in the last couple miles and around the rig for a bit with no luck. There was a large school of bait on the south side of the rig so we started throwing topwaters and Schuyler hooked up a nice yellowfin. He was using the custom 8 foot rod they just made for me at Hot Spot Bait and Tackle and throwing the Frenzy lure I bought on their recommendation. At times I thought the outcome of the fight was in question, but final decision went to Schuyler and for his trouble Mr Yellowfin got a nice whole in his head and a chilly trip to the hereafter.:bowdown:bowdown You tell me how much you think it weighed.










The water was green, but sea conditions were nice all day.










Decided to make the run to Marlin and try for better water there, but it was actually worse. Trolled south, more of the same. Headed back to Petronius and while not as tasty or glamerous as Sky's tuna, I got a 26lb Jack Cravelle on another green Frenzy and a matching rod and reel setup. We called it a day and headed for the hill.

Bill Me


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to dig upa box out of less thangood conditions. :toast


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bill Me (5/27/2009)* You tell me how much you think it weighed?


Im gonna go with the ole Hank Aaron & say ..... 44 lbs?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I've just been informed that acquatic is actually spelled "aquatic." Sorry, didn't get the spelling degree.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice!!!! 

What were the average sea's on your run out and in,and how much gas did you end up burning? 

Looking at that trip on my boat.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Seas were about 1-2' in each direction although it hit about 3 feet for a few brief windows. We burned 180 gallons, putting us at about 1 mpg.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

So what did your Nephew think of the Tuna fight?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

He fishes heavily for steelhead and salmon and says he has never caught a fish that swims faster or fought harder than that yellowfin. On an 8 foot spin rod, he had his hands full. I just kept praying no sharks would show up.


----------

